# New Bohning Griffin Vanes



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone else see these monstrosities? On Lancaster right now. I honestly don't think these will catch on at all given the price and the weight, but I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Fifty bucks? And the things are only 1” long by a fifth of an inch tall?

Man, I sure would like to meet anyone who would actually pay retail price for these things.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

$60tyd.. and you get 4, yes four, replacement vanes. Can Get 150 Eli/xs/spider etc for that price. So literally 3 times as much as any other proven vane.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm sure some people will buy them in the hope they will be the extra points secret sauce.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, then they can put their FOBs in the junk drawer alongside their Turbo Nocks.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

I believe the new price is 50$ for 40 vanes. I am interested but need some reviews before buying....


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I actually have 9 of them that are a bit bigger and are for compound use. I'm going to fletch 3 Fatboys I use for 3D with them and see how it goes. The biggest problem is that they won't fit in a Bitz or Arizona our even a Bohning jig because of the design. I'm going to try an LCA jig today. If that doesn't work I'm going to tape them and fletch them like a spinwing using marks on the arrow. 

I'll report back.

I do like how dang stiff they are but there are lots of vanes in the compound world that you can almost cut yourself on.


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

I got a package. They come 40 to a package with two adapters so you can use a Bitz or similar jig without crushing the vane. Fletch up easily. Used a Straight Clamp. Shooting Barebow Recurve at 20 yards from my 28lb bow. Seem to fly good. Impact at 20yards a lttle different from my other Bohning vanes. Still too soon to determine whether better or not. Just bought the new Bohning Jig and I was disappointed these Vanes did not fit in one of the provided clamps. Guessing they will come up with an additional clamp if enough of us ask them about it. New and unique. Thinking outside the box is always a good thing. Let’s not be too soon to judge.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I think it's an improvement on the AAE WAV vane which was a really great performer for me, but was constantly getting bent out of shape. It seems like this material is significantly less likely to do that. In this video he rolls and scrunches the vane and it flops back to shape perfectly. Not sure how long that quality lasts, but if the shape with the cutouts does offer less side to side wind resistance it might be good. The weight isn't great. 1.2grns plus glue is a bit heavy.

https://youtu.be/zILIQg4uwIc


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

If the claim that they combine the spin of spin-wing-like with the durability of my air vanes proofs to be true I will test them for sure. But I'll let others do the first tests and wait for the price in Europe which will, according to experience be higher than the $-price in the US.


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

Preliminary information. I am fairly new to the Barebow Recurve world. Not new to archery. Been shooting compound for a long time. But, I have been gradually improving with the recurve and having a great time with it. Just recently I have jumped 20 points shooting the Vegas target. That being said, I shot a couple rounds at the Vegas target. Same arrows but one round with Bohning Air Vanes and the other with the Griffins. For me the Air Vane performed much better. So, For now, I will stick with these. I will watch to see other’s experiences.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Barebow usually requires more vane than Olympic and I'm guessing these are right around the minimum an Olympic shooter can get away with.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok. I fletched the Fatboys...... I will say that these things are loud!! What a whistle!! But, hey, they are target vanes. I shot the arrows out of my DST40 just because that's what I had with me. I never tried for accuracy but that will come Thursday night at our 3D shoot. I also hope the weather warms up a bit so I can try them outside.

I sure wish I had the adapters so I could have held them in the Bitz. I basically fletched them like a FITA arrow. Penciled a line on the shafts, applied vane tape and stuck them on. I shot them several times without issues but I was blank bailing and never really got them close together. 

More to come.....


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

SHPoet said:


> Ok. I fletched the Fatboys...... I will say that these things are loud!! What a whistle!! But, hey, they are target vanes. I shot the arrows out of my DST40 just because that's what I had with me. I never tried for accuracy but that will come Thursday night at our 3D shoot. I also hope the weather warms up a bit so I can try them outside.
> 
> I sure wish I had the adapters so I could have held them in the Bitz. I basically fletched them like a FITA arrow. Penciled a line on the shafts, applied vane tape and stuck them on. I shot them several times without issues but I was blank bailing and never really got them close together.
> 
> More to come.....


I think you can just clamp them in without the special adapter...


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

julle said:


> I think you can just clamp them in without the special adapter...


I tried a Bitz, Arizona, Bohning and JoJann without success. The top of the vane is to wide you use one of those listed.


----------



## RAzZin (May 7, 2019)

Subscribed.. I'm eager to read some proper reviews on these vanes to see its performance on 70m outdoors!


----------



## NHbow&arrow (Mar 24, 2019)

ill stick with aae


----------



## RAzZin (May 7, 2019)

Well I doubt there is such thing as "I'll stick to smthng" in archery, if something new works better than old one - why not to try it? )


----------



## Speedly (Jan 23, 2019)

If they last a great deal longer than spin wings with comparable performance, it *might* be worth it. But like the others, I'll wait and see rather than throwing my own money at it.


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just fletched a sample pack on some CKL Pros I had laying around. Shot 20 ends of three arrows through a .030 Beiter clicker (I usually use a .025, but wanted to go to the extreme in stiffness) using both a 42# and 28# recurve to see how durable they are. I had 2 vanes rip off cleanly right at the start, but other than that, nothing. A small amount of deformation in the leading edge, but it was cold out when I did it. I breathed on the vane as if trying to fog up a piece of glass and it popped right back into shape. I used AAE Fastset gel to fletch brand new, never fletched shafts that were cleaned with 91% alcohol and then cured overnight just in case. I think there must have been a small bit of glue on the base at the front or the tiniest edge lift that allowed the clicker to get under it. If I decide to switch over to Griffins, I'm probably going to put a little bit of finishing/pin stripe tape over that little section at the front just in case.

No idea how they fly since I was only shooting from about 6 or 7 feet away from the bale just to perform this test. I hope this helps a little for anyone wondering about durability.


----------



## arraamis (Feb 20, 2020)

Want to hear more about these vanes .....


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

I won a box of these as a door prize at Lancaster this year. I guess I'll try them out at some point, why not? They are tiny.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

russch said:


> I am fairly new to the Barebow Recurve world. Not new to archery. Been shooting compound for a long time. But, I have been gradually improving with the recurve and having a great time with it.


As a complete aside, I love this quote.  

Carry on.


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> As a complete aside, I love this quote.
> 
> Carry on.


I switched to recurve after a massive bout of target panic that didn't let up. Figured I'd go to recurve since that's where most people start. My thought was that it would help me with my form and get me out of my head. I found I was having more fun with the recurve. That was about 5 or 6 years ago and I've not looked back


----------

